# JB Weld for cracked / crumbling Brake Fluid Reservoir?



## samrahimi (May 10, 2017)

Noticed that the plastic brake fluid reservoir was crumbling on the side that gets exposed to the sun. Makes sense, it's a 20 year old California car - 1997 Audi A4 1.8T (B5 platform).

The damage is on the top half and on the seam between the two sections, and there does appear to have been any leakage, but I was concerned about the possibility of a catastrophic failure while driving, so I did my own repair with JB Weld (Plastic version). Just smeared it all over the damaged portion of the reservoir from the outside and along the seam. 

I'm taking it in to the mechanic this weekend for radiator flush and oil change, so I can have him put in a new reservoir then if needed... but if this JB weld stuff is reliable, I'd rather put the money towards chipping and exhaust system mods. I guess I could also replace the reservoir myself, but I'm concerned that I will mess something up and end up with air in the master cylinder. Until I got this car a few weeks ago I had never done my own work, so I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to auto repairs, but a highly motivated one 

Let me know what you think... If it were, say, the coolant reservoir, I would wait and see what happened, but the brakes are kinda critical, and I don't want to end up dead or with a completely f****** hydraulic system.


----------

